# 2006 Dodge Ram 4X4 Quad Cab Short Bed Cummins



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Putting my baby up for sale to hopefully do a slight tow vehicle upgrade.

26,848 miles on her.

Link to local Craigslist

Steve


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome.

Well let me say that whomever buys this truck will buying a BETTER than brand new truck for a fraction of new. I have seen this truck in action and it always LEADS the way, especially in fuel mileage. And Huntr70 keeps it immaculate, it has never arrived at a cg dirty.

Good Luck.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Luck with Sale!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bump for a very nice truck!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just tried to open the Craigs List link to send it to a friend.

Link doesn't work. Says "deleted by Owner"...

Hope that means you've sold it!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Just tried to open the Craigs List link to send it to a friend.
> 
> Link doesn't work. Says "deleted by Owner"...
> 
> Hope that means you've sold it!!


 Unfortunately, not.

Been having trouble with Craigslist since posting. It shows up using the link I provided, but has nothing on the actual website. Couldn't search it or anything. Of course their Tech support is useless, so I figured I would delete it and try again later. Have to wait a day or "it could be flagged as SPAM for to frequent posting"...









Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Reposted and new link-

Craigslist ad link

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

GONE


----------

